# Stopover AGR?



## Tumbleweed (Jan 14, 2014)

If I book a trip FAR-CHI arriving at 3:55PM on the EB, and leave CHI-DEN 2PM the next day on the CZ, I understand that could be booked as one AGR trip since the layover is less than 24 hours? Is that correct? I understand the overnight in CHI would be on my dime......


----------



## jersey42 (Jan 14, 2014)

Tumbleweed said:


> If I book a trip FAR-CHI arriving at 3:55PM on the EB, and leave CHI-DEN 2PM the next day on the CZ, I understand that could be booked as one AGR trip since the layover is less than 24 hours? Is that correct? I understand the overnight in CHI would be on my dime......


Probably not, but you can always try. There is no published route from FAR to DEN so they will probably want to book this as two one zone rewards. The guidelines all specified published routes.

_Where a *published route *contains a valid connection of 23 hours, 30 minutes or less, an overnight stay in the connecting city is permitted at the passenger's own expense. (Example: one-way travel from New York to El Paso, where the published route requires an overnight connection in New Orleans, would be permitted on the same redemption.)_

Edit - Changed route from FAR to DEN


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jan 14, 2014)

Hmmm...it's bookable as a multi-city....wonder if that counts as a published route....


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 14, 2014)

Tumbleweed said:


> Hmmm...it's bookable as a multi-city....wonder if that counts as a published route....


No. Multi-City bookings are not "published routes". A published route shows when you put a city pair into ARROW and multiple trains show.

For instance put in BOS-SEA.. You get several different routings.

The obvious 449-7, 449-27-506, 449-5-14, 449-3-14. That there is four different ways to get from BOS-SEA, and you can book those in an AGR booking. Say I put in BOS-WAS-CHI-SEA, none of the options would be a Valid "published connection".


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jan 14, 2014)

Bummer...since the EB connection to CS is suspended there is no way to get from FAR-DEN on one award then.....


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 14, 2014)

No, it is not suspended. It's just not guaranteed. But you can still stay overnight in PDX (on your own dime) and catch the CS the next day.

And I hope the earlier poster meant "There is no published route from FAR to DEN", not "FAR to CHI"! The EB stops in FAR and ends in CHI, so I hope there is a published route.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jan 14, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> No, it is not suspended. It's just not guaranteed. But you can still stay overnight in PDX (on your own dime) and catch the CS the next day.
> 
> *But I guess that would mean a separate AGR redemption?*
> 
> And I hope the earlier poster meant "There is no published route from FAR to DEN", not "FAR to CHI"! The EB stops in FAR and ends in CHI, so I hope there is a published route.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 14, 2014)

It can be the same ressy. You have to spend a night in PDX on your dime. On a AGR reservation you must depart 23 hrs and 30 mins after the scheduled arrival of your train. But since the CS leaves outside of that time frame it has to be a separate booking. Unless AGR has some sort of policy on the EB/CS connection in PDX.


----------



## jersey42 (Jan 15, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> And I hope the earlier poster meant "There is no published route from FAR to DEN", not "FAR to CHI"! The EB stops in FAR and ends in CHI, so I hope there is a published route.


Oops. I corrected the error in case someone else finds this thread down the road. Thanks for the catch.


----------



## Aaron (Jan 16, 2014)

Acela150 said:


> It can be the same ressy. You have to spend a night in PDX on your dime. On a AGR reservation you must depart 23 hrs and 30 mins after the scheduled arrival of your train. But since the CS leaves outside of that time frame it has to be a separate booking. Unless AGR has some sort of policy on the EB/CS connection in PDX.


They do (they didn't yesterday, but today they do). Where there was previously a guaranteed connection, an overnight is now allowed on the passenger's dime to make it a single award.

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/58299-good-news-about-suspended-connections/


----------



## Joe (Jan 25, 2014)

Will AGR let you make the connection with the CS in Seattle instead of PDX if your willing to spend the money to overnight there?


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 25, 2014)

Since it's not a "published" route, ie: you can't make a non-multi-trip booking on Amtrak.com, I believe the latest set of clarified rules from last year would indicate that the answer is no.

However, there is some 23 hour rule I don't quite understand.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan (Jan 25, 2014)

That is correct.

In addition, the recent relaxation of the rules to allow overnights on the customer's dime to make up for the broken EB connections is only valid in PDX and CHI.


----------

